# Three New Betta ATCs



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are three new Betta Artist Trading Cards I painted yesterday. These are 2 1/2 x 3 1/2 inch watercolours.

If you would like a portrait of your fish just send me a picture, or post it here. If anyone does not want their betta photos from this forum used as reference images please let me know.




























Currently all three cards are listed for trade at www.ATCsforall.com


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice work  I love the style ^.^ You can totally use Lakitu for reference if you like


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do chili pepper? i just need a load of his stuff right now =[ he is in my album, the red HM with metallic scales


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What about my Red Dragon HM male?:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6540045581/


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You can use any of my males (or females) in my albums


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be happy to do both of those fish. Lots of red. That will be nice.


----------

